
iOS 13.1.1 Jailbreak - Verbose booting - heshiebee
https://twitter.com/axi0mx/status/1178299323328499712
======
rvz
That's not a jailbreak, its just a demonstration of verbose boot on a iPhone X
running iOS 13.1.1

Nice try, OP.

